

The Funniest Graph I've Ever Seen About Why the Euro Is Totally Doomed - waxymonkeyfrog
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/05/the-funniest-graph-ive-ever-seen-about-why-the-euro-is-totally-doomed/256793/

======
ljlolel
How to Lie With Statistics

[http://www.amazon.com/How-Lie-Statistics-Darrell-
Huff/dp/039...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Lie-Statistics-Darrell-
Huff/dp/0393310728)

